
How to store 50k mails in 10M to fight Spammers - s_albrecht
http://carlostrub.ch/code/security/sisyphus/
======
douglasfshearer
Spam receiving services seem to provide fertile ground for heavy optimisation
of storage.

See also Mailinator. [0]

[0] [http://mailinator.blogspot.ae/2007/01/architecture-of-
mailin...](http://mailinator.blogspot.ae/2007/01/architecture-of-
mailinator.html)

------
avian
> However, all these previous junk filters learn only from their errors and
> never from correctly classified mails.

I use bogofilter [1] for my mail. It also uses Bayesian filtering and it can
in fact learn from correctly classified mail (see -u option).

[1]
[http://bogofilter.sourceforge.net/man_page.shtml](http://bogofilter.sourceforge.net/man_page.shtml)

------
DKnoll
I use Scrollout F1 which is an open source mail gateway appliance, mostly
based upon Spamassassin. Works pretty well with minimal configuration. I'd
recommend it for a SMB running on-premises Exchange.

